

All the charges against megaupload were framed before Internet  - avallark
http://usdoj.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/

======
avallark
All the charges against megaupload were framed at times when man did not even
have the concept of internet, collaboration, file sharing or even
copyrighting..

Conspiracy to commit racketeering - 1962 Conspiracy to commit copyright
infringement Conspiracy to commit money laundering - 1956 Criminal copyright
infringement

Of these the level of charging these that are defined in 1962 and 1956, at
this point the level of racketeering charge or the intensity of money
laundering charges must definitely different from that of the situation now.
This does not seem like a just system.

